# Badis Badis - More like BadAss.



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Here is a couple photos of my Male Badis badis. He is rarely in sight in the 10 gallon planted tank (which can be seen here) and of which videos can be seen here, so I did not have time to clean the front of the tank glass. Hes been in the tank for less than a month along with his female which I bought at the KWAS auction last month. The female swims in the open often, but the male hides only coming out to hunt food- my cherry shrimp! I have only once witnessed him eating, and it was a single large Omega One flake. I have seen him attacking cherry shrimp and I have found several half shrimp corpses.

Both the male and female have a habit of coming out and putting their heads into the planted areas of Sagitteria subulata while staying motionless. After 20 seconds they move a few inches and do it again. They are looking for insects hiding in the plants I beleive.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Very nice love the color.


----------



## novice (Mar 14, 2006)

pretty guys - must get some.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

I will likely sell these if I buy some Dario sp.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

I was under the impression that it should look a fish from the picture below


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

That is a Scarlet Badis, which is _Dario dario_. Much smaller (1/3 size of _Badis badis_)


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

According to http://www.aquaticquotient.com/foru...carlet-Badis-(Badis-bengalensis-Dario-dario-), Scarlet Badis is Badis bengalensis.

Did anyone tried to breed them? I have a female.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Nice pic! He looks very nice

The scarlets are my favorite. 

I wanted to buy some a year or two ago but I never got around to it. I heard they don't do to well when they first come in. So I was always a bit hesitant.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

george said:


> According to http://www.aquaticquotient.com/foru...carlet-Badis-(Badis-bengalensis-Dario-dario-), Scarlet Badis is Badis bengalensis.
> 
> Did anyone tried to breed them? I have a female.


According to your thread provided, Badis bengalensis (comon name Scarlet Badis) and originally Badis sp. "Scarlet", was renamed Dario dario sometime in 2003 or before. It seems as if they were popular enough before scientist were finished classifiying them.

If you only have a female you are missing out, as the males are very striking. I own two males and two females, which were in a ten gallon, and they (also a pair of Badis badis) are now in a mixed community tank of 75 gallons. They are a bit lost in a tank so large but are doing well. They have setup small turfs around java moss covered wood.

I intended to move them to their own poco tank but I have decided to repurpose their tank into a refugium for my contest entry for gtaa's nano contest.

Maybe in the spring I will give them a private dedicated tank and opportunity to breed.


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

I have a nice 15g tank with 5 badis, 5 CPD and 6 sparkling gourami. There are some cherry shrimps as well in there. So the Badis are having a nice company.


----------

